# Chocolate Bayou - LUTEs Marine tournaments



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

In two weekends Lutes Marine starts their 2013 fishing tournament series

It's a blast...if you have never fished it

Here is the link to the schedule and their flyer

http://www.lutesmarine.com/Tournaments.html


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

First Tournament of the season this Saturday

Should be a good one - and timed perfectly with the start of spring


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*your welcome*

You Welcome ....

For the perfect fishing weather we are going to have this weekend.

Grab a pole, and get to the bayou.... catch you an easter redfish


----------

